# There's a new RN in the family :)



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congratulations, Brady ! All done in 3 passes with such high scores and without your "support system". Way to go!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Way to go Brady!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay! And thanks for including a photo of his handsome mug


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow..congrats! I would have thought first place with those scores! Great job!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done, Brady! Congratulations!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations to both of you! And what a sweet picture of him, showing off his lovely rosettes. I love the "new title" one!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Good work Brady and looking very handsome!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday Brady!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge Congrats to you both! Way to go!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Congratulations!! Great job, both of you.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------

